# [C] Wurzel aus negativen Zahlen, Iterationsverfahren



## MSshady (7. Januar 2009)

Also das Wurzel ziehen selber hab ich schon, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Wurzel aus einer negativen Zahl ziehe. Oder besser wie ich das programmiere.


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <math.h>
// Berechnung der Potenz x hoch n
double power(double x, int n) {
 double result = x;
 int i;
 for (i = 1; i < n;i++) {
   result = result * x;
 }
 return result;
}

// Methode für die Wurzelberechnung
double ntewurzel(double a, int n) {
 // Initialwerte x1 = 1, x2 = 2, damit Abbruchbedingung nicht gleich am Anfang erfüllt ist
 double x1 = 1;
 double x2 = 2;
 while ((x1-x2 >= 1E-8) ||
        (x2-x1 >= 1E-8)) {
   // setze x1 auf den Wert von x2, damit weitergerechnet werden kann
   x1 = x2;
   x2 = (1.0/n) * ((n-1)*x1 + (a/power(x1, n-1)));
 }
 return x2;
}

 int main(void){
 double a; int n;
 printf("Bitte geben Sie den Radikand a und den Wurzelexponent n ein: \n");
 scanf("%lf %d", &a, &n);
 printf("Die %d. Wurzel aus %f ist %f.\n", n, a, ntewurzel(a, n));
 
 return 0;
 
 }
```

Das ist das was ich schon habe, hat jemand einen Tipp?
Hab bis jetzt noch nicht viel programmiert.

Danke im voraus


----------



## SGSSGene (7. Januar 2009)

Also Wurzelziehen kannst du nur wenn der Exponent ungerade ist.
Ist dies der Fall, würde ich aus dem Betrag(also ohne Vorzeichen), der Zahl die Wurzel ziehen und nachträglich ein "-" Vorhängen, wenn sie ursprünglich negative war.

mfg
Gene


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,



> Also Wurzelziehen kannst du nur wenn der Exponent ungerade ist


Das gilt aber ausschließlich für _*negative*_ Radikanden - sonst gäbe es ja keine Quadratwurzel :suspekt:


Die Behandlung von Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen ist nicht einheitlich. Es gilt beispielsweise






 und ? 2 ist die einzige reelle Zahl, deren dritte Potenz ? 8 ist. Allgemein ergeben sich für ungerade Potenzen negativer Zahlen wieder negative Zahlen.
 Bezüglich der ungeraden Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen werden folgende Positionen vertreten:


Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen sind generell „verboten“. Beispielsweise ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also undefiniert. Die Lösung der Gleichung _x_3 = ? 8 wird geschrieben als 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen sind erlaubt, wenn der Wurzelexponent eine ungerade Zahl ist (3, 5, 7, …). Für ungerade Zahlen 2_n_ + 1 gilt generell






. Diese Festlegung ist mit manchen Eigenschaften der Wurzeln, die für positive Radikanden gelten, nicht vereinbar. Beispielsweise ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wurzeln zu geraden Exponenten aus negativen Zahlen können keine reellen Zahlen sein, weil gerade Potenzen reeller Zahlen nie negativ sind. Der Bedarf für Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen führte zur Einführung der komplexen Zahlen; allerdings gibt es auch im Bereich der komplexen Zahlen Wurzeln aus negativen Zahlen nur mit gewissen Einschränkungen, siehe unten.
(Quelle zum besseren Nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wurzel_(Mathematik))

Ergo:


> Ist dies der Fall, würde ich aus dem Betrag (also ohne Vorzeichen), der Zahl die Wurzel ziehen und nachträglich ein "-" Vorhängen, wenn sie ursprünglich negative war



Genau, und eben nur bei ungeraden Exponenten  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## SGSSGene (8. Januar 2009)

Jap, da hab ich mich wohl ein wenig knapp gehalten

Ungenau so wie du (vfl_freak), hab ich das aus der Wikipedia entnommen, bzw sichergestellt, das es auch so ist, wie ich mir das gedacht habe.

Hoffe der Autor, dieses Themas kann noch stellung nehmen, ob ide Inforamtionen überhaupt weiter helgfen oder das Problem an einer anderen Stelle liegt.


----------

